

Android Developer Report: Breaking Even in 21 Days - sprobertson
http://trollaroid.com/blog/21_days_on_the_android_market/

======
sprobertson
21 days, 32 dollars isn't the best hourly wage. From a first-time app
developer to anyone with experience, how do you think I could get things going
from here?

